# Oops! I painted my dog!



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I was painting my fence in the backyard when little Bailey rubbed herself against the side of the paint can! She has red paint all over her white fur! Of course this happens one day after going to the groomer, lol. She looks like she killed an animal! Red all over the place! It's funny if I wasn't so concerned with getting it off! I bathed her and rubbed olive oil on it thinking it would break it up. Some came out but she still has some left. Any advice?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it oil or water base? Where is the picture . You could have an instant halloween pic.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

A couple of things to try, mayonnaise, and maybe a little spray of Wd40.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Please do not use WD40 on an animal. It can be fatal. WD40 It's Dangerous Household Uses, by Liquorman for TheDogPress


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Here are two pics. It's all over her other side as well as her beard and ear! Little rascal! I'm really looking for another natural remedy (tried olive oil). Will def try mayonnaise even though I know the smell is going to be sick! LOL Hoping she doesn't try to eat it! Yuck the thought makes me gag a little. haha


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL ~ oh that is funny! Teasing the hair out a bit with a thin flea comb or something might help a bit. Also maybe try Dawn Dish Detergent. I wouldn't try too much stuff too soon as it may irritate the skin quite a bit.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Let is dry completely. Brush or come it out. Roo played in a paint can not long ago and it came right our with a slicker brush.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Please do not use WD40 on an animal. It can be fatal. WD40 It's Dangerous Household Uses, by Liquorman for TheDogPress


I didn't think I had to state it, but if you use a little Wd40, wash it out after and don't spray it in your dogs mouth, or your mouth for that matter, it can be fatal if swallowed. Oh and you probably want to wash the mayo out after too!!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

It's oil based and chunking together in hard clumps. If I brush it.. it will definitely rip her hair out. I may just try to cut the paint out of the long hair on her ears and oil up the paint on her body. Poor girl. She's tired of me messing w it. She may stay painted for the night, lol.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd try Dawn....


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

lol she is so cute, true bandit


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If it's oil based, you may just have to cut it out. She does look cute, though!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Been there done that, good luck.

View attachment 163258


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was afraid it was oil based. Yep shaving or cutting is the best route. Here comes the new summer cut


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The last time I saw artwork like that they wanted a million five for it. You might want to try just a little dawn, through that potentially could make it spread.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Being oil based, it would take turpentine or turpenoid to remove it. I don't suggest you use that since the paint is so close to her eye and the possibility she'd lick her side. It could end up smearing it, making it more of a mess. I'd just cut off the painted hair, it won't show; there isn't that much to remove.
You could try hand cleaner but not sure it would remove oil based paint.
My opinion, far safer to just cut off the pieces of hair than to use any chemicals.


----------

